
I am filing today a privacy complaint in twelve EU regions against Coursera - chmars
https://medium.com/@pdehaye/i-am-filing-today-a-privacy-complaint-in-twelve-european-regions-against-coursera-inc-72580000910c#.yaryk0nvm
======
EvanPlaice
This sounds a lot like the social engineering strategies of an egomaniac.

He submarines a MooC course to see how much attention the mysterious nature of
his actions garner. Humans are naturally curious and not accustomed to being
blatantly manipulated from a person in a position of authority.

The choice of material that he was supposed to teach is indicative of the
premeditated nature of the ruse. The course was intended to appeal directly to
profs who are having difficulty transitioning to the new model of online
teaching. What better way to recruit followers to an anti-MooC movement?

He states a shaky case about privacy with no evidence to back up the claims.
Yet champions the cause as if he is some 'freedon fighter' of privacy rights.

Then follws up by sending legal notices to the MooC's to draw even more
attention to his made up cause. All to garner public sympathy and exploit the
fact that large organizations default to putting a gag order on public comment
when litigation is involved.

For what? Increase twitter followers? Claim the throne as the head of the
profs fighting to stop MooCs? Extract a tidy settlement? Collect 'research' to
publish some bullshit paper about 'gaming' the system?

Sounds like a prof who who spent too much time studying game theory, is trying
_really_ hard to become the Kim Kardashian of academia. Ala sensationalism is
the shortcut to fame.

I'd be willing to bet the legal injunctions get dropped before a legal case
ever materializes, yet that doesn't matter. He's trying to cash in on the
perceived goodwill of his actions.

 _That 's_ the purported experiment that then prof has been 'unconsciously
planning for years'.

I wonder what kind of mind fuck of cognitive dissonance a person has to go
through to reach this point.

------
brudgers
A bit of background for context:
[https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2014/07/08/massiveteachi...](https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2014/07/08/massiveteaching-
mystery-captivates-confuses)

